# Which bike should I choose? ebike comparison..



## MountainMatty (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm looking for an ebike under $2500 with full suspension / 1000w G510/m620/BBSHD etc, something with some go. We've got steep hills and mountain trails absolutely everywhere and I want to go more fun places with my 2yr old strapped in front of me. Currently my wife has a Rad bike 750w which does well, but barely makes it up some of the hills with quite a bit of effort. I prob need to edit her bafang motor to get some more juice out, if thats possible Anyway, atm these are some options I'm looking at. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO SCOFF AND SUGGEST EBIKES UNDER $2500 (; lol

1. SRAM S5 gripshifter / 1k watt g510 / 16ah / renegade RST 26inch fork / fat tires / full suspension /




__





1000w E Bike Mountain Bafang Motor G510 Ebike Free Shipping Electric Bicycle - Buy Electric Bicycle,Ebike Free Shipping,1000 W E Bike Mountain Product on Alibaba.com


1000w E Bike Mountain Bafang Motor G510 Ebike Free Shipping Electric Bicycle - Buy Electric Bicycle,Ebike Free Shipping,1000 W E Bike Mountain Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





2. SRAM S5 gripshifter / 1k watt g510 / 16ah / Leili 27 inch fork / 3inch tires / full suspension /




__





Bafang Ebike Mid Drive 1000w Full Suspension Mountain Bike - Buy Electric Bike,1000w Bafang Ebike,Full Suspension Mountain Bike Product on Alibaba.com


Bafang Ebike Mid Drive 1000w Full Suspension Mountain Bike - Buy Electric Bike,1000w Bafang Ebike,Full Suspension Mountain Bike Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





3. BBSHD, SHIMANO RD-M370 9-speed , appears even more cheapy








2849.98US $ |1000W Electric Fat Bike Beach Biking with Alarm Bafang BBSHD Motor LG Cell Full Suspension Powrful Mountain Ebike Snow E Bicycle|Electric Bicycle| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I believe these all have ASSIST too. Let me know your thoughts and suggestions from other places too. thx


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

You might want to ask this question in the E-Bike forum. You might get flamed for having this post in the general discussion. Also I would not buy a bike from any of those sites. No guarantee of warranty support nor would I even trust the quality. The E-bikers in the e-bike forum may be able to help you out.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Or on embr.com.


----------



## MountainMatty (Apr 1, 2021)

Hey, thx. Yes, I had seen the ebike section earlier. I've remade the thread.

Please delete this thread if you need to. ty


----------

